# Treiber für Soundblaster 5.1 bulk



## penniwise (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen !

So langsam komme ich mir schon total bescheuert vor. Ich suche nun schon seit Tagen nach dem Treiber für die Soundkarte von Creative.

Ich habe mir die Karte damals als bulk Version gekauft aber finde nun den Treiber nicht mehr und die Treiber von der HP gehen irgendwie nicht.

Hat zufällig jemand die Karte, sodass er mir der Treiber schicken könnte ?

Oder weiß jemand woher ich ihn bekomme ?

THX 4 HELP


----------



## spirit (1. Juni 2005)

Ist die Karte wirklich von Creativ oder hat sie nur den Chipsatz davon?


----------



## penniwise (1. Juni 2005)

die ist von creative.... das problem liegt darin das die nr des chipsatzes variert und somit die normalen retail treiber nicht passen und ich spezielle bulk treiber brauche....

also müsste sie mir bitte jemand schicken, hochladen..... was auch immer.

die alte treiber cd auf ganz klar von creative.....


----------



## McVader83 (1. Juni 2005)

Creative und Treiber... Das war schon immer ein Problem. So ziemlich der einzige Hersteller, der keine richtigen Treiber im Internet anbietet.
Welchen Soundblaster hast du denn genau? Nen Live! 5.1? Oder vielleicht nen Live! Gamer 5.1?

Auf jeden fall darfst du von der Creative Seite nicht nur den Driver Patch laden, sondern du musst vorher auch die LiveDrvPack.exe runterladen... Das schöne ist, das Creative die nirgendwo mehr zum Download richtig anbietet. Eine kurze suche bei Google ergab, das die Datei auf tausenden Mirrors rumliegt, ergab aber auch, das einige Cracker in dem Treiber Trojaner verstecken. Also bevor du die irgendwo runterlädts, überprüf die aktualität deines Virenscanners.

http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=544 <<< das ding sieht mir relativ vertrauenswürdig aus... Aber trotzdem nach Viren scannen!


----------

